
Ask HN: What do you or your company use to organize documents? - highhedgehog
At my company, we are still using a shared disk in Windows and we load everything there, somewhat divided into folders that are supposedly related.<p>This is not a good solution: as soon as you have a decent number of documents it&#x27;s very confusing and complicated to search documents. Plus, you can&#x27;t label documents (which would make the search way easier), you can&#x27;t track who loaded, you can&#x27;t track versions etc.<p>What do you guys use?
======
mtmail
Something like [https://www.box.com/](https://www.box.com/) (dropbox recently
added more team features as well),
[https://basecamp.com/](https://basecamp.com/) or
[https://www.notion.so/](https://www.notion.so/) for company knowledge
management might fit. If it's mostly about files I'd check box.com or search
for 'box.com alternatives', the others also try to be your intranet where you
write new content into pages like a wiki. If the pricing sounds too high
there's also open source [https://owncloud.org/](https://owncloud.org/) (and
the commercial [https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/))

